# Non-Medicated feed?



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Where can i get non-medicated feed? I currentely feed Purina Noble goat grower which is medicated but want to drink my does milk when they freshen where can i find non medicated? THanks


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

You can get non medicated feed at TSC or any feed store. I don't know if Noble Goat Brand makes one but others do.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Is it a high quality feed or do you know?


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm planning on switching to PNP Nutrition but she's in IL so i won't be able to make the trip til late spring or early summer so I need to find a good quality feed til I can meet her.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

DuMor Goat feed is high quality and non medicated. You can get it at TSC @$16/50lbs


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What feed stores are around you? I use ADM Dairy Goat Power 16%. If you get the feed tag online, you can compare with feeds around you. Or take the Noble goat tag and compare.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

purina noble goat dairy parlor is not medicated according to the website- the grower is but it shows the dairy parlor 16& 18- you can check this out; http://goat.purinamills.com/OURPRODUCTS/PRODUCTS/Overview/default.aspx-- the dairy parlor is what I used with my Nigis last year while I was milking. My two are due in the end of March so I'll start adding some to their diet in a few weeks.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm trying to get away from the purina and feed better. There is an ADM dealer near me but I didn't think they fed non medicated.


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Before our two dried off we were using 100lbs of ADM Dairy Goat Power 16% mixed with 50lb of Calf Manna. Not cheap, but they sure loved it and produced well to be right at the end of their lactation.

Bob


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I've been feeding Blue Seal Caprine Challenger 18% for the last 10 years.... Available at most Tractor Supply stores. Mine have always thrived on it...I have used the Dumor Sweet dairy as well, both are the vsame price at $16 per 50 but my goats as well as myself prefer the texture of the Blue Seal and theres not as much molasses as in the Dumor. Mine won't touch a straight pelleted feed but love the pellet, crimped oats and minimal crimped corn in the Blue Seal....when my does are in milk I do mix a 10lb bag of either Calf Manna OR Manna Pro goat balancer with 50lbs feed. Just seems to add the extra boost with nutrition


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

But is it Non medicated?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

JaLyn said:


> But is it Non medicated?


Yes, non medicated...I don't use medicated feed, the meds in medicated feed are coccidistats, used to pevent cocci overloads.

Blue Seal carries a variety of feeds for goats...one called Meat Goat Grower is medicated, they also carry a multi species coarse feed called "Coarse 16"... 16% protein but does not contain copper or the minerals and vitamins that the Caprine Challenger has...the Cap Ch is a goat specific feed.

The TSC I frequent carries many different feeds by Blue Seal...horse, senior horse,pig,chicken, goat, as well as beet pulp pellets and hay pellets.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

JaLyn said:


> I'm trying to get away from the purina and feed better. There is an ADM dealer near me but I didn't think they fed non medicated.


The Dairy Goat Power is not medicated. I always have a goat in milk so I always need non medicated feed.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

My TSC's are very limited. They offer Purina Goat Chow, Noble Goat (medicated only) and a Dumor one.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

k i will check out ADM til i can get PNP..thanks everyone..


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

What's the "PNP" one?

Bob


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It is only offered in Iowa, Ill, and Indiana. At least that is what their website says.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

shes on FB one of my friends -- her name is Jennifer Parish

she is also the president of The National Goat Expo

here is her group for PNP nutriention on FB
https://www.facebook.com/groups/148545435155618/


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

http://pnpnutrition.weebly.com/ Heres her website. I didn't realize so many new Jennifer, yes she is above and beyond awesome and I can't wait to switch to her feed. I jsut found out another friend of mine Kate is meeting her in two weeks so i will just be able to get from her instead of waiting til spring..YAY!!


----------

